# Adex 0.5mg ED or 1mg EOD???



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

hi peoples, with adex am i better off with 0.5mg ED or 1mg EOD? or does it not matter? they are a b!tch to cut in half!

thanks


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Doesn't matter mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dr-Fosters-Perfect-Pill-Cutter-splits-tablets-easily_W0QQitemZ260582760095QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Mobility_Disability_Medical_ET?hash=item3cabf15e9f#ht_500wt_975


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> hi peoples, with adex am i better off with 0.5mg ED or 1mg EOD? or does it not matter? they are a b!tch to cut in half!
> 
> thanks


If thats how much you need for estrogen management on this cycle then it 1mg EOD is fine.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Neither.

I think you're better off going with 0.5mg EOD or even E3D while on cycle.

Why? The main reason to use adex is to "control" the T to E ration / environment. To do that, you don't neeed to exceed more than 1mg adex for every 500mg Test per week. That said, it will also help re: gyno and bloat.

I use adex year round as part of a TRT protocol.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dr-Fosters-Perfect-Pill-Cutter-splits-tablets-easily_W0QQitemZ260582760095QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Mobility_Disability_Medical_ET?hash=item3cabf15e9f#ht_500wt_975


looks handy, ill get saving up. i can afford the cutter, its postage that will sting me! :laugh:

only joking £2? thats a bargain ill be getting one of them! to be honest ive never seen one of them before!

mars1960 its my first cycle - i had read everywhere that 0.5mg ed/1mg eod is usually sufficient? what are your views on this?


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

If the Martian disagrees with me ........................ HE'S WRONG!

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :tongue:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> looks handy, ill get saving up. i can afford the cutter, its postage that will sting me! :laugh:
> 
> only joking £2? thats a bargain ill be getting one of them! to be honest ive never seen one of them before!
> 
> mars1960 its my first cycle - i had read everywhere that 0.5mg ed/1mg eod is usually sufficient? what are your views on this?


It depends, everone is different, as SCZ said you should really start on as low a dose as you can and then increase the dose if needed.

I have a guy running 0.5mg 3 x wk on 500mg test and it was a little to much so he has dropped to 0.5mg 2 x wk and all is good.

That doesn't mean it will be the same for you though, trial and error and start low.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Neither.
> 
> I think you're better off going with 0.5mg EOD or even E3D while on cycle.
> 
> ...


what is a TRT protocol? i want it to help with gyno and from my understanding using adex through my cycle should help with PCT?

i have pubertal gyno was going to go down the NHS route but to be honest im working a 5 month contract of which i wont be able to have time off. so im thinking end of summer to nip over to poland. if i pubertal gyno do you think im more prone to AAS related gyno??


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> It depends, everone is different, as SCZ said you should really start on as low a dose as you can and then increase the dose if needed.
> 
> I have a guy running 0.5mg 3 x wk on 500mg test and it was a little to much so he has dropped to 0.5mg 2 x wk and all is good.
> 
> That doesn't mean it will be the same for you though, trial and error and start low.


Thanks mars, you say about trial and error. how will i know if im taking too much adex?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Thanks mars, you say about trial and error. how will i know if im taking too much adex?


If you use just 0.5mg 2 x wk to start with that won't be too much.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

how do you know if your on too much, ive been on 1mg per day and its taken away the puffyness and tenderness


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

bump, i wouldnt mind knowing how you know if your on too much also


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> Anyone?


loss of sex drive is a good indicator


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

what is adex short for? would it be worth using on a dbol only cycle?


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> If you use just 0.5mg 2 x wk to start with that won't be too much.


Mars do you think 0.5mg adex EOD or E3D would be a better starting point for a 12 week cycle of test e 500mg/week with a 30mg/day 4 week dbol kickstart?

Also sorry for the minor thread highjack!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ollie321 said:


> what is adex short for? would it be worth using on a dbol only cycle?


Arimidex.

No, you might as well run tbol if you are going to do that.



Phil D said:


> Mars do you think 0.5mg adex EOD or E3D would be a better starting point for a 12 week cycle of test e 500mg/week with a 30mg/day 4 week dbol kickstart?
> 
> Also sorry for the minor thread highjack!


I don't know, i always say start low, it really does affect ppl differently.

One guy might be ok on 500mg test and 0.5mg adex EOD, for some i know that is too much, so start low, E3D.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mars...cheers for advice again, would you run anything while on dbol only or just run nolva/clomid pct?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ollie321 said:


> Mars...cheers for advice again, would you run anything while on dbol only or just run nolva/clomid pct?


Nolva /clomid pct and extra nolva on hand incase of gyno issues, thats all you need.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Nolva /clomid pct and extra nolva on hand incase of gyno issues, thats all you need.


Thanks man, gona do test after that cycle prob @ 250mg as first time, cant pm atm but when I can if its ok to pm ya if need any advice, you seem to know what your goin on about.cheers


----------

